# Adorable, adorable pups and friends



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!! Adorable!!!! I love that the kitty came to find his friend! You are a saint! These furry guys are so lucky to have found you! In the second picture, the pup in front of the mom is so darn cute and fuzzy! If he/she finds her way to my house, I'd just have to take him/her in.....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

oh, just look at that....What is it with you, all those animals gathering around and on (and in...) your house...Maybe the cat can help with the bats!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"In the second picture, the pup in front of the mom"
That pup is little teeny "Tiny" and she was 8 weeks old yesterday and weighed 4 lbs at the vet's this morning. She has people begging for her. 
The boys are Toby (brown and white 5.8 lbs) and Tucker (Gray and white 5.3 lbs) and they both have applications too. Again 

Inge: My cats help with the bats, but we just can't keep up. :no:

Sigh. Oh - I have a lot of animal magnetism it would seem. I've even had one stray chicken show up a few years ago.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

For a second, girl i thought you got more pups, they are very cute, but saw this and thought, oh no, more animals found her, not counting your lovely bats!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> For a second, girl i thought you got more pups, they are very cute, but saw this and thought, oh no, more animals found her, not counting your lovely bats!


 No new pups, but I got a new kitty it seems. The neighbor said his name is "Abby" so I guess it is safe to get him neutered without asking.:doh: I thought people might not see them in chit chat and I had to show them off some more. Especially the pictures with Bo sleeping with them.

I refuse to count the bats. I am in a BAD mood with them right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they are adorable, and you are a saint!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

They are still so cute. That is so neat that the cat came to find his friend. Does your neighbor have any more animals that will be coming to your house? ha, ha


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Those pictures are so stinking cute.... I love it!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How adorable! Love that orange kitty looking for some snuggles with his buddy, how sweet...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

SandyK said:


> They are still so cute. That is so neat that the cat came to find his friend. Does your neighbor have any more animals that will be coming to your house? ha, ha


Neighbor has one more young male cat who seems to have decided it isn't worth trying to sneak past Ms. Trouble (JRT mix) to come here. Before DH found Trouble (in the road in 8° weather) last year it was a little easier to move into the haven.

We surely won't have any more stray chickens peeking in the back door.:doh:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Adorable family pictures, love them.


----------



## MyLittleMozzie (Jun 13, 2011)

awww what sweet pictures! those pets are lucky to have you as a neighbor!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

they are all so cute.... thanks for rescuing them at least for the meantime!

the kitty is adorable!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVE the picture of all of them snuggled together! You are wonderful!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You certainly are a Saint. These little travelers are lucky to have found you. I have a soft spot for orange kitties, glad he's staying with you. But, if he loves Lil' Mama, and grouchy owner insists on taking her back, he may follow her back to the dark side. I sure hope Mr Grouchy forgets about Lil' Mama.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They are so ADORABLE! I can see why so many have apps in for them already. You have the patience of a saint!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy, dad must have been a big one if those pups came out of her! They're almost the same size as mom! And super cute.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the pictures of them all snuggled up together. Did your neighbor say exactly why he wanted the mama dog back? (cause he doesn't seem to be particularly devoted to her)


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

They're adorable. They're also almost as big as mama. Any idea who the father was?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pics! They are sooo cute and how lucky for all these hapless animals to find you!! You are an angel on earth!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

May 30th last year his last year's little mama brought me two puppies. I horribly regret that I called him and he took those two back to go with the other two he had. I found out too late that he took the mama, daddy and two pups to animal control which does NOT adopt to the public. I can only hope and pray a rescue got them. I so loved his little mama last year - she snuck down for food and loving all the time. He kept a male and female pup.

Those pups were about the same size and age as these pups and one of them was the male he kept (this year's little mama Emily is the other). Benji (male pup) was not much bigger than little mama Emily and may have been the father. I am just not sure you can have viable puppies from a brother/sister pairing so......

Two months ago I assisted Benji in moving to a new loving home the day Emily had her pups. I figured he would take the boy to AC once they had new puppies anyway and truly feared for his life if he stayed here. When I called my neighbor about these pups he said the reason the boy dog was gone was because he chewed everything up (he did) so I guess he doesn't want me to think something bad happened to him.

Last year's 6 month old lab mix ran when he came down here to get her. He asked if I'd be mad if he got his gun and shot her since he couldn't catch her. It took me a month to find a rescue for her and she was a very, very nice girl; just afraid of people she didn't know.

The cat he had when we built here moved in with me and doesn't go back up the hill at all.

We have a convoluted relationship. I just try to help the ones I can. He seems to think his kids need a dog so if he is willing to share Emily with me, I will make sure she gets her shots and is spayed. She gets along with all of my animals so it is the best solution I can think of. She seems to know to come down here if she needs help and also for companionship.:crossfing There are only woods between us and his dogs have always ran home when they hear him driving home so he frequently doesn't even know they have been down here I think.

Sorry for the tome. I needed to vent I think. I came inside to get some twine this afternoon and little bad Emily was headed up the hill with the pups.:no: I ran and brought the pups home and will not leave them alone in the yard again.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, that is such a sad story...thank goodness you got home in town to stop her from taking her pups there! Also, thank heavens you're there to help the ones you can. This guy sounds like a real piece of work.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

People like that, do not deserve, animals, they should not be able to have them, yes keep those pups away from their house, he would do anything bad to them, they are darling, and you are wonderfull.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, but I think any one of us would do the same.

I had just stepped into the kitchen and was only gone a few minutes when Emily decided to go back up the hill with her pups.:no::no::no:
She did it once before when I tried to mow the grass and the noise upset her. The grass hasn't been mown since and won't be until the pups are adopted, so I have no idea what prompted today's trip. Maybe she wants to show them off, but he wouldn't care.

I at least get to see them grow and blossom. The only pup I've had is my Bassett mix Jack so this is all new territory to me.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

No not everyone would do, what you have, your just great.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a potential adopter wanting to meet them Saturday. She wants one or two.

We will meet at a friend's grooming shop and then if the home visit goes well I will let her come out here to meet them and get a better feel for their personalities. If she had already been completely checked out I'd let her come here now, but I think it is best she not know where they are until then.

Second set of shots next Wednesday and then we will schedule spaying/neutering. I know it has to be done, but they are sure little to have to have that done.

They are over the bacterial enteritis and are feeling oh so very good. It is tough keeping an eye on all three when they are in the back yard playing. They have all taken a dip in the goldfish pond and gotten out on their own(with me right there making sure) so that is a relief. Whew! I don't know how people raise puppies. It is exhausting! and worrisome and oh so much fun too.


----------

